# Fishing spots on the lower eastern shore?



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone know of any good places to fish in the lower eastern shore say talbot county area etc or public piers or shore access. Would appreciate any info, PM if you want.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

no to be nitpicky, but talbot is really the considered upper eastern shore. might confuse some people.

but you have cambridge pier, romanacoke, and matapeake


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

forgot, check here

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/wherefish.html


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

K leme rephrase that then, from Talbot county south.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

The jetty @ Tilgman Is. is a great place to launch some live bait = great spot for hardheads and Skate  = may go down there sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mooney1 (May 20, 2006)

*hard heads and rock*

hard heads and rock are in good number fishing elliots island you can fish the beach with surf rods


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

"elliots island" where exactly is that?


----------

